# Ohio River (Cumberland) Bass Tourney (Charity)



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.riverfishcustomrods.com/CysticFibrosis.html 

I've fished this a couple of times and it was a pretty good one. Please check it out and fish it if you can. "J"


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

good stuff J, its for an awesome cause too


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Austin, You fishin it?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

yeah with pat as far as i know. Fishing is starting to pick up again, I had 10 lbs Wednesday night. It should be fantastic when September rolls around.


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Good to hear that my spots are getting nothing but better lol.  :B


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

well had intentions on fishing them but some people that fish wed. have faster boats than I lol lets just say i caught them where the current is created


----------



## mark620 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey Austin check your PM


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Right or left hand side? I say left


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

nope, straight lol


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Right!!! Well hopefully we get a good turn out and we can cut a good check to the foundation. Of course winning it would be nice too!!!!


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

View attachment Cystic Fibrosis Bass Challenge (3)2008(2).doc


Please use this new form! thank you


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

can u post directions to the ramp?


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

well not sure where everyone is coming from but you can take RT 11S to East Liverpool, then follow the signs to RT30, it will take you across the bridge. take your first right once you go across.

Come to the light and make a left, come to your next light and make a right. Follow the street a few hundred yards and make a left. 

If you goto the McDonalds in Chester you have gone to far.


----------

